# I need help with my Goldfish!!



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

When I got home from school today I looked at my fish and thought something's not right. Then I looked at the tail fin it was 3 quarters of it's actual size! It grew smaller and I don't know what to do. I don't see any fins floating around the tank either. I might have gotten smaller like how acid burns or it could have got bitten off. I'll get pics as soon as I can!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

What size tank is your goldfish in? Is the tank cycled? Do you have your water parameters? What type of goldfish is it? 

You are probably going to have to answer these questions before people can help you out. It could be a water quality issue, or it could be something else.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Mom said it is a 22 gal. I know it's too small but they usually bunch up. I don't know if it's cycled or not; I'll ask mom when she gets home. Water parameters nope I don't have. I think it is common goldfish.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

do u have any other fish in the tank with the gold fish?
a pic of the amount of goldfish u have would be good too , a 50% water change should help n a salt bath for 5 mins after u make the water change
u may need to change the water 2-3 times a week 1 tip to keep in mind gold fish r best keep with plants and other gold fish


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Perry the platypus said:


> Mom said it is a 22 gal. *I know it's too small but they usually bunch up.* I don't know if it's cycled or not; I'll ask mom when she gets home. Water parameters nope I don't have. I think it is common goldfish.


Are you referring to the shortened bodies of fancy goldfish? Or are you referring to the painful process of stunting? 

You need to test the tank for ammonia and nitrate as it sounds like this is fin rot caused by poor water quality. Goldfish are very salt-tolerant and you can add 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons to help in the healing processes. You will certainly need to start doing weekly water changes on this tank, and if those are already happening increase them to twice weekly as this was caused by poor water quality.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

1 other tip dont add the salt to the tank if u have Live plants ok remove the plants if u can hope they fins heals soon


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

chardzard said:


> 1 other tip dont add the salt to the tank if u have Live plants ok remove the plants if u can hope they fins heals soon


Actually a lot of the plants commonly kept with goldfish will easily tolerate that level of salt and even brackish conditions. Anubias, java fern, anarcharis, and water sprite have tolerated it in my tanks very well. Hornwort is the one exception to this. Plus the plants will help absorb any ammonia spike that comes as a result of some of the beneficial bacteria dying off.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

i think that wat missing from his tank is some live plants ,it will be tricky to keep them planter couse goldfish love to nibble on most if not all live plant,plus the plants help keep the stress lvls down too,that if u can get some live plants


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

How many gf do you have and what types?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Gf? My mom was wondering if it does hurt.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes. Fish can feel pain. Infections like this, if left untreated, can grow to the body and produce horrible ulcers. 

GF can also stand for goldfish.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I have pics. The other fish compares to the big fish.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

hey perry how ur gold fish doing now?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's not showing signs of healing...:dunno:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That is almost certainly fin rot. Just like bettas need water changes to keep their water clean, goldfish need them, too. You really need to do weekly or twice weekly water changes on that tank. The fish aren't going to get any better without them.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

ok u need to remove the sick goldfish so u can treat it, it is best couse the other goldfish can or may pick at it tail , ok up the heat on ur fish tank if u dont have any extra tank to use remember the water change must be 50% too 75% add some salt n check ur nearest pet store for best fin rot meds u need to get rid of this fin rot fast couse it can lead to other problems n even death of the goldfish keep me posted on how they r doing


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

The goldfish died...


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

i'm so sorry to hare that , how r the other goldfish doing


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Mom suspects they are being attacked by bacteria too. :blueshake:


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

hope you n ur mom started to treat them?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

With AQ salt. ;-)


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

this is a severe infection.have you tried maracyn or erythromycin? fin rot came from poor water quality, but then the bacterial infection sets in. if you don't help them soon. it will not end well.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

My dad did a 100% water change yesterday.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't see any rot.. any chance that the others could of eaten the fins?

How often and what % of water do they change per week? Goldfish needs extra filtration, and plenty of water changes because of the amount of ammonia they produce - this could of been ammonia burning/poisoning. 

Usually 2 filters with 1-2 50% water changes per week (including vacuuming the substrate) is needed with goldfish.. but I didn't see any blackened edges on the fins/body which would indicate fin rot..


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm still thinking it's fin rot. are there red streaks coming from the base of the tail? does the tail looks like it's disintegrating? i think these fish need antibiotics.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss! hope the others are still doing well!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Myates said:


> How often and what % of water do they change per week?


50% a week.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> i'm still thinking it's fin rot. are there red streaks coming from the base of the tail? does the tail looks like it's disintegrating? i think these fish need antibiotics.


There are red streaks like veins. I just came home one day and saw it half gone so I don't know.


----------

